# Boucles d'oreilles



## Perlimpimpine (20 Décembre 2022)

Bjr,

Savez-vous s'il est autorisé pour un bébé accueilli d'avoir des boucles d'oreilles ?  J'ai cherché ce week-end des informations sur le sujet mais n'ai rien trouvé de précis.
Je sais qu'en principe les bijoux sont souvent proscrits comme les colliers d'ambre etc mais là, la maman a fait percé les oreilles de sa fille vendredi et du coup,je me retrouve avec ce "souci" et comme c'est la première fois que j'ai le cas, j'avoue ne mettre jamais interrogée dessus avant...


----------



## Pity (20 Décembre 2022)

Vous êtes sur le fait accompli....
Si ce sont des prothèses... ça ne bougera pas.
Si ce sont des boucles d'oreilles fantaisie...je refuse... trop facile à retirer

Expliquez bien au parents que normalement, l'enfant doit venir sans bijoux et que vous n'êtes en aucun cas responsable d'une perte...

N'est ce pas un peu jeune !?
Quel âge a cette enfant ?


----------



## assmatzam (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Il n'y a pas d'interdictions formelles pour les boucles d'oreilles 
En plus cela doit être des boucles de cicatrisation et non des boucles pendantes donc pas de soucis 

Soyez juste vigilantes pour vérifier qu'elle n'essaie pas de les retirer car là il y aura un risque 

Personnellement j'ai une clause sur mes contrats  stipulant que l'enfant ne devra porter aucun bijou quel qu'il soit durant ses heures d'accueil 
Y compris et surtout les colliers d'ambre 
Si un enfant arrive avec un bijou je le retire et le rend illico au parent


----------



## Perlimpimpine (20 Décembre 2022)

C'est une petite de 18mois et la maman m'a dit que ce sont des prothèses. Mais quand je vois comment elle enlève facilement les barrettes et les chouchous de ses cheveux... à peine arrivée le matin, je les lui retire maintenant et ne les lui remets que juste avant l'arrivée des parents.
Je suis néanmoins surprise de voir qu'il n'y a pas d'interdiction formelle des bijoux quand on voit le nombre d'interdiction, parfois farfelues faut bien le dire, car là le danger peut être réel...
En tout cas, merci de vos réponses et assmatzam, je note cette information pour mes prochains contrats. Ainsi, je ne me reposerai plus la question !


----------



## assmatzam (20 Décembre 2022)

Les boucles qu'ils mettent au moment du perçage et qui doivent être conservées plusieurs semaines sont vraiment très dures à retirer 
Il y a un système spécial sur ce genre de boucles 

Et il me semble bien que maintenant on peut même les garder sur du long terme


----------



## abelia (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, Ma collègue avait la puéricultrice chez elle pour un renouvellement, quand elle a levé une petite qui avait des boucles d'oreilles, elle lui a dit que c'était interdit. Étant toujours là quand la maman est venue chercher sa fille, elle lui a dit elle même. 
Comme assmatzam je n'accepte aucun bijou.


----------



## Mimipoupina (20 Décembre 2022)

Si ce sont des prothèses de toute façon vous ne pourrez pas les retirer vous-même il me semble qu'il faut une pince spéciale !  après une fois que ses prothèses seront retirées vous pouvez tout à fait refuser qu'elle porte des boucles simples,  vous faites comme pour les barrettes vous les enlever à son arrivée et vous les mettez dans le sac en revanche vous ne remettez pas avant de partir comme ça la maman comprendra qu'à force il vaut mieux ne pas les mettre directement ... perso c'est écrit dans mon contrat pas de bijoux collier d'ambre boucle d'oreille bracelet ect mais je n'ai jamais été confronté à ça en fait


----------



## Sandrine2572 (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Même si je trouve que a 18 mois c est tôt pour faire percer les oreilles de son enfant ( certain endroit accepte pas avant 3 ans )  le PE est quand libre de faire ce qu il veux avec son enfant . A lui de gérer les soins . 

Perso j ai déjà eu des enfants avec boucle d oreille et aucun soucis je demande juste a ce que ça ne soit pas des boucles d oreille pendante pour éviter qu un enfant tire dessus


----------



## Griselda (20 Décembre 2022)

J'ai une petite avec des boucles d'oreilles. les Parents m'ont demandé si ça posait souci. J'ai répondu que pas de collier d'ambre car même incassable ils cassent et dispercent les pierres partout (ça été l'occasion de redire de ne surtout pas le laisser chez durant la sieste), pas de gourmette. Les boucles étant vissées et bien sur pas des anneaux j'ai répondu qu'on pouvait essayer et voir car dans l'immédiat je ne vois pas de danger mais que si jamais je voyais ou la petite ou les copains vouloir y toucher, que la securité des lobes serait mise à mal alors il faudrait les retirer. Jamais eut de soucis.


----------



## abelia (20 Décembre 2022)

Avant de refuser j'ai eu le cas, et j'avais retrouver une boucle d'oreille dans le lit 😔 donc maintenant plus jamais.


----------



## selena8nge (22 Décembre 2022)

J ai gardé une petite qui est revenu au lendemain de ses 1an avec les oreilles percées. Ça m avait choqué mais bon... c etait trop tard.
Et bien la mere un jour m a dit qu elle avait retrouvé sa fille à la sieste qu elle avait réussi à retirer une boucle (sous disant securisé) et qu elle l avais dans la bouche en train de s en faire un chewing-gum !!!
Je n imagine pas si c etait arrivé chez moi... Depuis j écris au contrat pas de bijou et je site cette anecdote aux parents qui comprennent très bien.


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Décembre 2022)

Je dirais que c'est préférable que l'enfant n'est rien l'un d'eux avait cassé son petit bracelet dans son lit cela n'avait pas plus à la maman mais tant pis ! les colliers d'ambre je les retirais pour les siestes et les remettaient après en dessous des vêtements ! une petite chez une collègue avait perdu une boucle d'oreille mais en fait la boucle était coincée carrément dans le trou et c'est moi qui lui avait enlevée car ma collègue avait peur d'y toucher ! donc à vous de voir expliquez lui ce qu'il peut arriver !!!


----------



## VirKill (22 Décembre 2022)

Bjrs, en 22 ans de métier, aucune petite fille a porté des boucles d'oreilles, par contre un bracelet oui que j'ai retiré du poignet de l'enfant pour éviter de le perdre ce dit bracelet a été perdu chez les parents plus aucun bijou a été porté chez nounou.
Et oui il faut surveiller ces boucles d'oeilles qui se détachent trop facilement c'est un calvaire, par contre si c'est perdu chez nounou c'est un risque pris par les parents, une clause peut être ajoutée sur le contrat.


----------



## Capri95 (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐️ 

C'est embêtant effectivement.. mais attention à enlever et remettre les boucles d'oreille médicales, elles sont là pour que le trou se forme correctement, il peut y avoir des infections les oreilles sont fraîchement percées. Et c'est galère pour refaire le trou par la suite car il se referme très vite si il n'est pas utilisé.
En général les boucles d'oreilles médicales sont dures à enlever, le plus souvent se sont des puces d'oreille, il faut quand même pouvoir tirer dessus.
Il est vrai que 18 mois c'est tôt, mais j'ai déjà vu des plus petits avoir des boucles d'oreilles


----------



## loli33 (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Dans mon contrat j'ai noté aucun bijou... C'est interdit également dans le règlement des matinées récréatives de mon RPE (je m'y rends toutes les deux semaines) J'ai eu une petite toutefois en dépannage, il y a quelques années, qui portait des boucles d'oreille, et je n'ai rien dit, j'aurais dû. Un matin la petite est arrivée avec une seule boucle, et je ne l'ai pas remarqué immédiatement : la panique quand je m'en suis rendue compte ! J'avais peur qu'elle soit tombée chez moi et qu'un autre enfant l'ait avalée (accessoirement c'était des boucles en or... qui sait si la maman ne m'aurait pas demandé de la rembourser) J'ai envoyé un SMS à la maman qui m'a répondu de suite qu'elle avait perdu sa boucle d'oreille chez eux la veille au soir... Enfin bref, fini pour moi, je comprends que ça puisse embêter les parents, mais c'est trop de responsabilités !


----------

